# 1961 Schwinn racer and repurposed parts



## Tin machine (Jan 21, 2014)

my latested project free 61 schwinn fairly boring bike !! freebe , and some repurposed parts to create something less boring and fun to ride !!


----------



## Tin machine (Jan 21, 2014)

*top view*

reused stingray seat panfrom a trashed 60's stingray seat .


----------



## tailhole (Jan 22, 2014)

*I like it!*

Any trouble adding that second top tube?  Did you use Schwinn red paint?  Looks cool and fun to ride!


----------



## Tin machine (Jan 22, 2014)

*paint I USED*



tailhole said:


> Any trouble adding that second top tube?  Did you use Schwinn red paint?  Looks cool and fun to ride!




tailhole I got lucky on the paint , dust coat followed by a second of krylon red and then followed by duplicolor toyota red pearl , then finished with duplicolor clear !! its the best paint job I HAVE EVER DONE period . can't believe I did it ?


----------



## younggun'85 (Jan 22, 2014)

I hate you!

Just kidding, but I love early racers, so I can't stand looking at it. 

Nice work on the paint though.


----------



## tailhole (Jan 22, 2014)

I like early racers, but this is cool too.  Is that a Schwinn fork springer spring assembly with homemade or borrowed parts from another brand (trusses and pivot "ears")?


----------



## Tin machine (Jan 22, 2014)

*truss parts hand built*



tailhole said:


> I like early racers, but this is cool too.  Is that a Schwinn fork springer spring assembly with homemade or borrowed parts from another brand (trusses and pivot "ears")?




tailhole the springer collar is schwinn and the spring is schwinn base fork is schwinn ,the truss pieces I built from 3/8 cold roll steel welded to parts from seat clamps worked perfect and the rockers below are modified rear drop outs from a spaceliner the bolts are hardened mtb bolts with shoulders perfect for the pivot points ,the fork has to be a schwinn fork that will recieve a brake caliper drilled out to 3/8 and a nut welded to the face hole , the spring bracket is made from part of a schwinn spring collar .


----------



## Tin machine (Jan 22, 2014)

*headtube has been replaced*

also replaced the headtube to a longer one the original headtube was way too short to handle a springer fork ? so I cut the old  one off and welded a 1995 schwinn anniversary girls bike headtube on to the 61 frame !!


----------



## younggun'85 (Jan 22, 2014)

I've got a '59 straightbar frame sitting in the front yard you could of used if all you need was the rearend. 

I just hate to see a good frame get put under the knife when I've got so many frame parts I'll never get to. 

Atleast you're using it though.
Glad you can appreciate a Schwinn's quality and you've got some good skill. 
Do you work in a shop?


----------



## Tin machine (Jan 23, 2014)

*hi young gun*



younggun'85 said:


> I've got a '59 straightbar frame sitting in the front yard you could of used if all you need was the rearend.
> 
> I just hate to see a good frame get put under the knife when I've got so many frame parts I'll never get to.
> 
> ...




thanks  younggun the only frames I cut up are girls frames , no male frames and I try to use every inch possible , and mainly the use of girlsframes is because they are cheap and most of the time parts are in good condition , its a cost effective way to create something cool ? I have worked in the metal fab industries most of my work life . I would love to work in a bikeshop ?


----------



## mre straightbar (Jan 24, 2014)

*carefull some people think thems bad words*



Tin machine said:


> thanks  younggun the only frames I cut up are girls frames , no male frames and I try to use every inch possible , and mainly the use of girlsframes is because they are cheap and most of the time parts are in good condition , its a cost effective way to create something cool ? I have worked in the metal fab industries most of my work life . I would love to work in a bikeshop ?



they might be listening in


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice one Tin! I recognized those Murray dropouts right away.


----------

